
Two major Antarctic glaciers are tearing loose from their restraints - cs702
https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2020/09/14/glaciers-breaking-antarctica-pine-island-thwaites/
======
bootyfarm
No comments. Everything must be fine then, carry on lads!

